# Best wood glue for exterior use



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm building a case that will be used outdoors. I need a wood glue that is really water proof and weather resistant. Most of my woodworking experience is with indoor projects (furniture, clocks, etc.) and various indoor wood glues have served me well. Recommendations for a good, reliable exterior wood glue will be appreciated (I've Googled this question, but I really need good feedback from you guys).

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a resorcinol glue (phenol-formaldehyde) like this. Or, Titebond III.












 







.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

TBII and TBIII are both rated as weatherproof and water-resistant. TBIII is also dishwasher safe, but TBII is less expensive. Any polyurethane wood glue should work as well. If you dislike MDF or phenol-formaldehyde adhesives/plastics/polymers, avoid the resorcinol adhesive. Not saying it won't work, just that some people actively avoid those types of material. Also note, DAP discontinued that product, but you can find the relabeled product here --> http://www.chemical-supermarket.com/Weldwood-Resorcinol-Structural-Adhesive-p117.html


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive used TB3 accompanied with stainless steel screws for years with no issues. Sometimes I cover em up with plugs and other times I leave em to be seen. Depends on your project. Fasttap screws have some kinda coating on them better then zinc.
If your using some type of fastener make sure it's stainless be it nail, staple, or whatever. If you don't want to spend the $$ for stainless you can avoid it all together with a mortise and tendon pinned together or dovetail joint. Once the Fasteners start to oxidize everything seems to fall apart from there.
We use 3M 5200 to glue our teak decking to the decks of boats.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

x3 on the titebond III


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, folks. I always get good feed back from this forum.


Rocky


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

TB3 or possibly gorilla urathane glue


----------

